# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  10 mẹo chụp ảnh cho những người mới

## endless1

1) Tìm một góc chụp khác biệt


Nhiều người có thói quen chụp ảnh ở ngang tầm mắt của họ.Dù rằng chuyện đó chẳng có gì sai nhưng những bức ảnh nổi trội thường là những bức có góc chụp thú vị hơn. Một góc chụp từ dưới thấp khiến cho chủ thể trong ảnh trông kỳ vĩ và to lớn hơn trong khi góc chụp từ trên cao thường cho hiệu ứng ngược lại.


Ví dụ minh họa một tấm ảnh có góc chụp thấp với thời gian phơi sáng dài.




2) Bố cục – quy tắc 1/3


Quy tắc 1/3 là một quy tắc rất hữu ích về cách bố trí chủ thể ảnh trong khung hình.Phần lớn các máy chụp hình kỹ thuật số hiện đại có tích hợp sẵn chức năng sắp xếp bố cục theo quy tắc 1/3 mà người dùng có thể bật lên khi lấy ảnh.Điểm mấu chốt là đừng luôn luôn đặt chủ thể ảnh tại tâm điểm của khung hình. Nó trông cân xứng nhưng có thể lại rất nhàm chán.Quy tắc này cũng có ích khi ta bố trí đường chân trời trong bức ảnh. Cần nhớ rằng đây là một hướng dẫn chứ không phải quy tắc cố định.


Hãy làm theo quy tắc 1/3 để có những bức ảnh thú vị, bắt mắt.
3) Dùng chân máy tripod


Nếu bạn quyết tâm muốn chụp những bức ảnh xuất chúng thì bạn cần phải có một chân máy tripod.
Khi chụp ảnh quang cảnh về đêm thì chân máy tripod rất hữu dụng. Tăng ISO của máy sẽ khiến hình ảnh bị hạt màu nhưng chân máy tripod giúp bạn chụp hình với tốc độ đóng cửa sập chậm hơn và bạn sẽ có thể bắt được những shot ảnh thú vị hơn và có thêm nhiều thử nghiệm.
Cách này cũng đặc biệt hữu dụng khi bạn dùng các ống kính chụp xa nặng và dễ bị rung.




4) Ảnh HDR (High Dynamic Range)


Ảnh High Dynamic Range (HDR) là ảnh được chụp với kỹ thuật dải tương phản động mở rộng, nhờ kỹ thuật này bức ảnh của bạn trông sẽ chuyên nghiệp hơn và chính nhờ có chế độ chụp HDR mà các máy ảnh Canon EOS DSLR dòng cao cấp trở nên tuyệt vời hơn. Bạn cũng có thể chụp được các bức ảnh HDR thủ công bằng cách chụp với nhiều mức phơi sáng có sử dụng tripod rồi hợp chúng lại với nhau.
Dải tương phản động đơn giản chỉ là sự chênh lệch giữa hai mức màu sáng nhất và màu tối nhất được chụp lại trong một bức ảnh .
Tác phẩm ta thu được 2 usd con chó có thể rất khác nhau. Đó có thể là một bức ảnh có độ tương phản cao và được phơi sáng hoàn hảo mà có khi lại là một tuyệt tác siêu thực đánh đố tư duy. Để có thể chụp được ảnh HDR đẹp, bạn nên dùng loại máy ảnh có chế độ Auto Exposure Bracketing (chụp bù trừ điểm phơi sáng tự động) Ngoài ra bạn sẽ cần thêm một phần mềm ghép ảnh HDR tốt
.
5) Dùng ống kính khẩu độ lớn


Ống kính có khẩu độ càng lớn (tỷ lệ f-stop càng thấp) thì độ sâu trường ảnh càng mỏng. Nói đến Độ sâu trường ảnh nghĩa là nói đến phạm vi khoảng cách rõ nét trong một bức ảnh Một độ sâu trường ảnh hẹp thường làm cho hình ảnh chủ thể được tôn lên rõ nét trên một tiền cảnh và cảnh nền bị làm mờ, tạo ra một bức ảnh huyền ảo và thú vị.
Bạn có thể mua các ống kính có khẩu độ lớn nhưng không đề đắt tiền. Một số loại ống kính khẩu độ lớn vừa phải có giá rất phải chăng.
Điều đặc biệt là ống kính khẩu độ lớn cũng rất hợp với các bức ảnh đêm và ảnh chụp nói chung. Khi dùng ống kính khẩu độ lớn hơn ta có thể bảo đảm bức ảnh ít bị rung do tốc độ chụp nhanh hơn, đây là một yếu tố thiết yếu khi chụp ảnh trong điều kiện ánh sáng yếu.
Ống kính khẩu độ lớn giúp giảm nhu cầu cần ISO cao hơn bình thường (thường khiến ảnh bị nhiễu và có hột) và là thứ không thể thiếu khi ta muốn tách riêng chủ thể ảnh với cảnh nền.
6) Dùng kính lọc Neutral Density (ND) tùy biến loại thích hợp với ống kính khẩu độ lớn


Nhờ kính lọc này, ta có thể giữ ống kính ở khẩu độ rộng nhất nhưng với tốc độ chụp ảnh chậm khi chụp vào ban ngày đầy ánh sáng.
Sự kết hợp này là yếu tố không thể thiếu khi chụp ảnh thác nước lãng mạn đầy sương vào ngày nắng đẹp hay bức ảnh chuỗi giao thông nối đuôi nhau dưới màn đêm.
Nhờ kính lọc ND tùy biến, ta cũng thêm thuận lợi khi cần điều chỉnh độ phơi sáng trong các điều kiện ánh sáng không ổn định.


7) Dùng ống kính macro


Ống kính macro cho phép người dùng chụp những bức ảnh cận cảnh và thường là cho các vật thể rất nhỏ.
Nó gần như là bạn nhìn qua một chiếc kính hiển vi. Cách chụp này không những rất kỳ thú mà thường làm cho vật thể thêm ấn tượng qua ống kính này.
Để chụp ảnh macro chính xác bạn sẽ phải sử dụng tripod vì khó để lấy tiêu cự và chủ thể của ảnh thường cực kỳ nhỏ bé.
Nếu không đủ tiền mua ống kinh macro thì bạn hãy thử dùng ống nối thêm hoặc ống kính 500D Close-Up để chụp cận cảnh. Ống kính 500D là loại ống kính hai thành phần cỡ nhỏ được gắn với ren kính lọc ở trên các ống kính. Phụ kiện này rất nhẹ và linh động nhưng có thể giúp điều chỉnh toàn bộ dải khẩu độ ống kính thành loại như kính macro.


Ảnh minh họa hiệu ứng có thể thu được với ảnh macro và độ sâu trường ảnh hẹp.
8) Giờ vàng


Giờ vàng là cách nói về khoảng thời gian ngay sau bình minh hoặc ngay trước hoàng hôn. Khoảng thời gian này chưa tới một tiếng đồng hồ vì nó còn tùy thuộc vào địa điểm của bạn.
Trong giờ vàng, màu nắng ấm áp từ mặt trời ở dưới thấp thường là điều kiện thuận lợi để tôn lên màu sắc. Ngoài ra, vì ánh mặt trời phải xuyên qua một bầu khí quyền dày hơn, ánh sáng không chiếu trực tiếp và độ tương phản bớt sắc nét hơn.


9) Thêm foreground vào bức ảnh


Bức ảnh chụp phong cảnh càng thêm hấp dẫn khi có chiều sâu và cá tính nhờ có chút foreground (tiền cảnh) trong bức ảnh. Hãy thử không dùng tripod mà chỉ đặt máy ảnh xuống đất, biết đâu đấy ta sẽ có những bức ảnh đẹp và lạ.
Với một ống kính có góc rộng, bạn có thể thêm những chi tiết như sỏi cát hoặc cỏ cây vào trong bức ảnh, chỉ vậy thôi nhưng ảnh chụp của bạn sẽ có một phong vị khác hẳn. Bức ảnh chắc chắn sẽ càng thêm ấn tượng.
10) Thỏa sức thử nghiệm và giải trí


Niềm vui trong nhiếp ảnh là khả năng thử nghiệm đa dạng, Mặc dù bạn đã biết về các mẹo và hướng dẫn hữu ích khác nhưng cũng chẳng hại gì nếu bạn phá cách và bỏ qua những quy tắc. Sau khi đã chụp bức ảnh mà bạn đã ngầm định lúc ban đầu thì hãy bắt đầu thử sức với nhiều cách khác. Với tôi thì chẳng có quy tắc nào – mọi thứ chỉ là một khuôn khổ hướng dẫn về mặt kỹ thuật hoặc sáng tạo. Hãy ngắm nhìn thế giới qua ống kính của bạn bằng những cách mới, tuyệt diệu và hãy tận hưởng hành trình khám phá đó.


Ảnh chụp macro một bóng đèn sợi tóc truyền thống.

----------


## huyenhoc

Việc chụp ảnh cũng nhiều gian truân lắm đó chứ

----------


## huynhduckhoa

BÍ KÍP CHỤP ẢNH

- Ngực nó teo, mông nó lép thì không được chụp nghiêng.
- Vai nó thô, mặt nó ngắn thì không được chụp thẳng.
- Mắt nó híp, mắt nó lác thì bảo nó đeo kính mát.
- Hàm nó ngang, cằm nó to thì phải chụp từ trên xuống.
- Răng nó vàng, răng nó vẩu thì đừng bắt nó cười.
- Chân nó ngắn thì hạn chế tele, ngồi thấp xuống mà chụp.
- Đít nó teo thì nói nó mang guốc cao.
- Chân nó cong bảo nó đứng xoay hông.
- Mũi tẹt, mặt gãy lưỡi cày thì không được chụp nghiêng.
Nếu nó có tất cả các đặc điểm trên thì "ĐẬP CON MẸ NÓ MÁY ĐI"

----------

INAX

----------

